# Does my car have a LSD Tranny?



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Just wondering if my 98 Sentra SE has a LSD Transmission, my friend said it does but if you know for sure let me know


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I dot think so!!!!*

In my reading the G20 is the only front wheel drive in the nissan family with the LSD, I might be wrong but would like to know if I am right since there might be a det swap in the near future....


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm.. SE-R(classic and new)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Explain!*

Dont post it if you cant back it up! I want to learn like many others and dont post something unless you can back it up with some facts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Explain!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Dont post it if you cant back it up! I want to learn like many others and dont post something unless you can back it up with some facts!!!!!!!!!! *


The Fire-Starter strikes again, Oh no!

Back it up..Hope you were not talking to me. Do some more research, the classic and new SE-R's have lsd. 

http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/scc/dec97/index.html
http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/specs2.html
September 01 NPM - Sentra Network News and Product Updates

There are other FWD non-usdm Nissans with LSD


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

the middle child had em too...


the 91-94 sentra se-r has LSD (viscous)
the 95-97 200sx se-r has LSD (viscous)
the 98-99 sentra se has NO LSD (  )
the 02- sentra spec v has LSD ( helical)


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I backed it up......but you dont need to come on here ass flaming for answers after 5 post bro..chill and read..


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the back-up Brad 
I couldnt think of all the USDM ones, but it looks like you are more of a geek than me, Your phat knowlage stack impresses me


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thank you!!!!!*

Five postes my ass..... Under this name yes but dont treat me like I am a honda owner....... I am still learning about the 2.0 and its realetives. I baught a 1.6 out of neccesitty and am learning more every day..... Thank you for the lesson and I will be using it if I plan on the DET in the future. Try not to go on the boards flaming your knowledge, but teach those who will ask the questions. I asked you to correct me if I was wrong and you showed me the way. I respect that, but not in the way you went about it.............


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, I know who you are/were. I was in no way trying to flame with my first reply, but you second reply was a lil confrontational. Thats why we(Brad and I) came back the way we did.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Im not flaming my knowledge my friend...I know you have been around for more than 5 posts...but you arent acting like it...why should I help anyone that posts on with an attitude. It just doesnt make sense to me...need help..? be a dick and get answers..? it just doesnt wash bro..old saying applies, not just to you Syn, but to all who post..." more flies with honey than vinegar"...lets all play nice eh? 

If you want answers...or info..treat people with a little respect..and you will get what you want.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No Worries*

I love you Guys!!!!!! I am the body mod guy, and I have a hard time fallowing all of the gear heads......(LOL) I Want to learn as many of the others who scroll through the threads. As many of you you know it is hard enough for us (NISMO FREAKS) to keep up with the rest of the compitition, I Just want to help even the compitition with all of the bolt on freaks. I am trying to learn what will be the best performance for my car in the comming years as i evovle........


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

cool..I like your work...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanx!!!*

Just you waite!!!!! Aint seen nothing yet!!!!! (Stock 200) What the hell is that..... I dont know if the wifey will let me keep it up!!!! She see's the car as an eye sore, but I hope that will change.... Oh! Buy the way I broke the mold popping out (The Last B13 Grill) So Limmitted production of ten of them and you who recieved them are the shit on your block....


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think the 98 200SX SE-R had the LSD either.


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

that is also correct..

98 200sx se-r no LSD


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

'91-'93 G20 LSD
'94-'96 G20 no LSD (was possibly an option)
'94-'96 G20*t* LSD


----------

